# What to do with all those spare body parts.....



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I was just looking at some of the various "left over" body parts I have and this car just screamed to be created. It is still in the early stage but I think it's coming along pretty well.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice bit of fabricating you've done there.. I see the vette, kinda looks porsche-ish int the nose.. Is that a J car nose for the back?? Dang!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

The front end is a Lola. I think the J front end makes an awsome rear.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's some very impressive whittlin' !

Looks like a TVR !


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, now that's cool. johnny cash has got nothin' on you... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

very cool! Can't wait to see it come along!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Great looking parts car! That is a one off body for sure. 

Bob...will be great all painted up...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Once you clean up the A pillar and shoot a base coat, SWEET. Great combo. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No pressure.....but.....

Ya should give some thought to popping a few of those out for the upcoming HOHT auction.

What's taking so long?

BTW? Do it have a name?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd definitely order a couple if you cast those. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

We can have a whole " Frankenstein " car category !


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Pretty cool! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Agree: the J front end makes an awsome rear & would never have thought to use it that way. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very creative !! ..RL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweet custom Oddy. Get some paint on it already!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Frankenvette lives... and looks good doin' it too!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*))*

Really love that "Lolette J"!!!

She´s crying out loud for a bath in moldmaking silicone... 

Claus


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! Unfortunately i haven't done casting in a long time so all my chemicals went bad but I might in the future. The other issue is the door "sill" area. It extends into the interior cavity which might make pulling a mold tough. I still have to work the A pillars and bend up a windshield. That and the tail end needs a little tweeking on the center point. Once all that is done then I'll toss some paint on it. 
One of the influences on this car was a little "works" Sprite that was featured on Bringatrailer.com. The car looks nothing like a street Austin Sprite. I figure if they could call that car a Sprite then I could also make up a race version of a street car and give it that name. I just don't know what car to claim it was based on. Certainly not a vette as in my mind my car is smaller than a vette and there were plenty of Vette racers to choose from so why would a privateer modify a vette this far? That and my car is hammered from aluminium. I think this car is based on an "E" type chassis with a V-12. That's the advantage to playing with toys. I get to make the rules.
Rob
Mongrel Racing


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Now THATS pretty sharpe. I didn't expect to see something like that when I opened the page. Can't wait to see if finished.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

clausheupel said:


> Really love that "Lolette J"!!!
> 
> She´s crying out loud for a bath in moldmaking silicone...
> 
> Claus



Great idea Claus. All we need now is a volunteer caster and hopefully a willing donor. I'd be willing to buy some.  rr


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been inspired. I will start my own thread when I get it primered and show the progress. Thanks for the inspiration. That's one of the things I love about HT.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This place just keeps getting beter...*



hojoe said:


> I've been inspired. I will start my own thread when I get it primered and show the progress. Thanks for the inspiration. That's one of the things I love about HT.
> hojoe


That's what I like about HT too. Great "Creature of the Night" creation you have going on there hojoe. 

Bob...this place rocks...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

hojoe said:


> I've been inspired. I will start my own thread when I get it primered and show the progress. Thanks for the inspiration. That's one of the things I love about HT.
> hojoe


Is this a Chysler Cunningham?


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks great HOJO! Can't wait to see how it turns out.
Rob
Mongrel Racing


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*nah...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Is this a Chysler Cunningham?


... it´s a Hot Willys Cobra Rod! :thumbsup:

Claus


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

clausheupel said:


> ... it´s a Hot Willys Cobra Rod! :thumbsup:
> 
> Claus


That's the ticket. 
I had to putty up where the wheel fender didn't meet up with the cobra body, As soon as that dries it's primer time.
hojoe


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

oddrods said:


> I was just looking at some of the various "left over" body parts I have and this car just screamed to be created. It is still in the early stage but I think it's coming along pretty well.


I LIKE IT!!!!!!!!

Since it made from a: Vette, Ford J and a Lola, what do you say we call it "Voila!" with a "J" thrwon in.....something like Voilja!

:thumbsup: Great work

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

